
Show HN: Exporter – Export notes from OS X's Notes.app as markdown files - ChintanGhate
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/exporter/id1099120373?ls=1&mt=12
======
brudgers
Curious if it is difficult to develop applications on top of notes.

~~~
ChintanGhate
It was easier to develop, but hard to pass reviews. It started the review
process on April 2 & ended it on April 18 after submitting 2 more builds to
comply with Apple's terms & conditions.

